# Show us your skinny builds



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

here's a video of one that some of the members of the WMBA
built a few weeks ago called "Maple sandwich"=Sugar maple between two black oaks....located at Sprain ridge.Maple Sandwich Video - Pinkbike


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

beginning of "Beans line"..another FattyB. original








"No Beginner"..more difficult then it looks:madman:


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

I've built this for my backyard trail. Pretty simple, short, and sweet.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

"Infinity"


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

A portable in 8' sections. I take it to the middle school bike club every once in a while for skills building.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Here are some I built and one I maintain but did not build.

D

This one's called Split.







Shallow Grave







Plank







Nameless








D


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

dburatti said:


> Here are some I built and one I maintain but did not build.
> 
> D


Glad you chimed in. I know you have more. Keep 'em coming. I love your stuff.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad this type of thread came up again. Very impressive work. Consider me subscribed.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

for real this stuff is da s**t,,,, I don't see anything ike this where im riding in jersey,,, especially like some of the skill trac stuff (stuff I could build rite in the yard for those hard to get out times )


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

here's a few


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Another one on the middle school trails.

First build. Bow saw & the heel of our boots.









A few years later, upgrade.









The kids riding it.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

This is one called Hydra, which offers multiple lines for varying skill levels.







This is a part of Hydra. This line forces you to hop to the left, ride forward a pedal stroke or two, hop to the right, and then over a small boulder, though I have seen someone ride over the stop at the end, lifting his front and back wheels.







An alternate line, albeit straighter, line








D


----------



## forrestvt (May 20, 2007)

About 400+ feet of linked trees ripped in half that wind thru a wet area in a local network. Fittingly named Trouble.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

TORQUE-29er said:


> here's a video of one that some of the members of the WMBA
> built a few weeks ago called "Maple sandwich"=Sugar maple between two black oaks....located at Sprain ridge.Maple Sandwich Video - Pinkbike


very cool video


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

A skinny called-"No beginner"








here's the video for above photo

http://joybean.com/wmba/MVI_5744.MOV


----------



## Iwonder (Oct 20, 2009)

Like..


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

dburatti said:


> This is a part of Hydra. This line forces you to hop to the left, ride forward a pedal stroke or two, hop to the right, and then over a small boulder, though I have seen someone ride over the stop at the end, lifting his front and back wheels.
> 
> D


This is an awesome idea! I would have never thought of that!


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

some guys built this one today, while I was building a berm


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Motivating!!


----------

